# Close view into the kota tinggi spathe.



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Most of you know the C. sp. 'Kota Tinggi', a hybrid from Johor area. I have showed some flower here.

The last weekend it flowered again, and took few close up pictures, this is the result.

Inside the kettle.









Details of the limb and collar.

















Transverse section of the throat.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Xema, Nice one, Well done.

Kudos to the impressive closeup of the flower


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Xema,

Your C. sp. 'Kota Tinggi' flower again, beautiful. 

Hope one day my C. sp. 'Kota Tinggi' could have a flower.


----------

